# Ammo



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Where do you guys find the best pricing on shotshells? I am going to Arizona for dove and again later in the season for quail. I think i may go through some ammo with the dove hunt especially since its my first dove hunt.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Rogers sporting goods is usually pretty good if you are buying by the case.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Walmart when they have a sale going on. Clearance or otherwise.

Also check out Graf & Sons

https://www.grafs.com/


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cabelas has a decent price on shells if buying a case. I've used the Hearters brand and they performed the same if not better than the higher priced stuff.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Cabelas has a decent price on shells if buying a case. I've used the Hearters brand and they performed the same if not better than the higher priced stuff.


Thanks, i had looked at the Herters stuff before. Maybe i will give it a shot or two!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Cabelas, by the case but ONLY when they are on sale if not then sportsman’s warehouse by the box on sale seems to be my go to


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Sportsmans will give you 5% off if you buy a case most anytime--helps cover sales tax. Their Estate stuff is an ok middle of the road ammo. For doves or quail I generally just shoot the cheap 7-1/2# stuff you get in 100 packs at Walmart (Winchester & Federal) for like $21. Now if you are hunting chukars or pheasant then I think Fiocchi High Velocity patterns really well and I have patterned a bunch. It also pack a hell of a punch. It has a higher antimony content in the shot and doesn't deform as much. Gunnies in Orem, UT carries it at a good price of like $11/box. A good price for high quality shotgun shells.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Buy by the case when the manufacturers are offering rebates. It’s a hassle to get the rebate form done but they do send out a check eventually.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there really any cheaper option than buying the 100 count federal packs from Walmart? Maybe if you look around. When I was more serious about dove hunting that is what I always did.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Is there really any cheaper option than buying the 100 count federal packs from Walmart? Maybe if you look around. When I was more serious about dove hunting that is what I always did.


Ditto this. Walmart has always seemed cheapest to me.


----------



## shiras (Aug 21, 2019)

MidwayUSA.com often has great deals, especially if you wait for one of their 10% off everything sales and combine it with a sale or clearance price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I got my free case of AA's from Cabelas about 3 weeks ago. Ready for doves!




-DallanC


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Is there really any cheaper option than buying the 100 count federal packs from Walmart? Maybe if you look around. When I was more serious about dove hunting that is what I always did.


Thats what i did, grabbed a 100 rounds each of 20 and 12 gauge, and then went over to the Walmart in Washington and they had Federal Dove loads for $4.94 a box so i grabbed some of those and Sportsmans had Winchester on sale for $5.79 (sale sign said $5.99 but they rang up at $5.79) for the heavy game load so i picked up some 6 shot for Chuker and Arizona Gambles. I might go back and get a few more of the dove loads for my trip to Arizona on the 13th for dove.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Roboz said:


> Thats what i did, grabbed a 100 rounds each of 20 and 12 gauge, and then went over to the Walmart in Washington and they had Federal Dove loads for $4.94 a box so i grabbed some of those and Sportsmans had Winchester on sale for $5.79 (sale sign said $5.99 but they rang up at $5.79) for the heavy game load so i picked up some 6 shot for Chuker and Arizona Gambles. I might go back and get a few more of the dove loads for my trip to Arizona on the 13th for dove.


Jealous! After my archery elk hunt is over, I'm gonna have to go after some grouse!


----------

